
In Hong Kong Protests, Faces Become Weapons - ArtDev
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/26/technology/hong-kong-protests-facial-recognition-surveillance.html
======
wpdev_63
Just a heads up - the US gov't has complete access to your iphone with the
fusion centers and such. They do not need to you to unlock your phone.

If you are participating in a protest and are afraid you will end up on a
list, just leave your cellphone home and cover your face up. The US gov't are
not above using the same tactics as the chinese e.g. going after you where you
work and breaking into your home etc.

